# Cigarette Smoking Thread.



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Tex Williams - Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (That Cigarette) 1947
					

Tex Williams - Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (That Cigarette) 1947 "Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (That Cigarette)" is a Western swing novelty song written by Merle Travis and...




					youtu.be
				




Let's just get_ that_ out of the way, right now.

This thread is for the Joy of Smoking. Those who smoke cigarettes -- why you smoke, what your favorite brand is, what triggers you to light up, and anything related towards cigarette smoking, that you actually enjoy about it.

It is NOT for anti-smoking/quitting propaganda.

I'll begin.

 I like old Camels/Lucky Strikes. I only smoke about a pack a week, or so. Usually after I smoke pot/drink whiskey. I used to smoke a pack of crap cigs a day, but somehow, my nicotine addiction just dropped off. 

I also smoke Bugler and Drum sometimes, but the price premium for a professionally made, tried and true product has its draw (Har!)

A Marlboro Light with its filter torn off is a surprisingly good smoke, and a relatively cheap one. Some states tax you harder for unfiltered cigs, not realizing that you can _just tear off the filter, _And there you go: An unfiltered Cig.

Have at it!


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 6, 2019)

I usually roll my own. Drum is my brand. Used to be Bali Shag before they discontinued it and brought it back all FUBAR'd. If I buy a pack, i usually go for American Spirits (perique blend).

I probably smoke around half a pack a day, much more than I should. Hell, shouldn't be smoking to begin with, but I'm like Denis Leary in that I enjoy it, make no excuses and give no fucks. 

I feel discombobulated if I can't start my morning sitting on the porch with my first cigarette and cup of coffee for the day. Those early sunrise smokes are the best.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 6, 2019)

when you smoke cigarettes, you're essentially putting long objects in your mouth and sucking on them,  and that's pretty fucking gay


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> when you smoke cigarettes, you're essentially putting long objects in your mouth and sucking on them,  and that's pretty fucking gay


Stealing gasoline makes you a Homo.


----------



## QU 734 (Sep 6, 2019)

lol cancer


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Bali Shag before they discontinued it and brought it back all FUBAR'd.


Douwe Egberts dropped out of the terbacky business (They owned the trade name, "Bali Shag.")

That was good shit.

Now, it's basically just Bugler and Drum, for the American RYO pouch market.

Neither are horrible, IMO. But could be better.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 6, 2019)

used to smoke alot more in my younger years since many of my friends smoked and was surrounded by it. now that im a bit older, i dont go out much and been smoking alot less. always have atleast one smoke Before i go to bed too calm me down.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Feels Over Reals said:


> lol cancer











						Joe Jackson 01 Cancer
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 6, 2019)

I like Esse, Mild Seven, and Malboro lights.

(Please don't tell @Somari1996)


----------



## nagant 1895 (Sep 6, 2019)

I always smoke one light blue American Spirit on my way home  after a good workout. If it's a bad workout I won't let myself have one. I feel like it relaxes my muscles and let's me get in a quick nap. 
I used to smoke about 2 packs a day of various brands. Sometimes after a hard day I would chain smoke while using dip/snus and go on a little nicotine vacation, felt great. 
I never liked to smoke the same thing two packs in a row. Marlboro and the related brands were off the menu because I hate the paper they use. It always flakes off and floats everywhere. RJ Reynolds brands ash breaks off much more cleanly.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Sep 6, 2019)

i used to smoke more, but never more than a pack a day. now i only feel the desire when i drink, and now i drink less. i think they call it "getting older"

i like camels. cant handle the regular ones anymore so i go for the lights.


----------



## Near (Sep 6, 2019)

tfw gum chewer


----------



## Pargon (Sep 6, 2019)

I quit but smoked on and off for maybe a decade. Marlboro Lights, Camel Turkish Silvers or, when I was feeling really fancy and pretentious, Djarum Blacks.

I only ever smoked for two reasons: when I was working or when I was writing. It was a really great excuse to step away when I was on the job and take a breather and they went well with coffee, which was my other vice when I was trying to write.

I quit for personal health reasons but I'd never push other people to do so. You gotta do what works for you. If I was sure I could go back to it and have enough self control to be able to just have one or two a day I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 6, 2019)

Picked up smoking when I was 19, got pissed off about three months in when I couldn't smoke inside, switched to dip and never looked back. Been dipping a can a day for about 12 years now. 

I still enjoy a smoke now and then, I'll splurge for a pack of Nat Sherman Classics on special occasions.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Sep 6, 2019)

I haven't smoked in almost 7 years now, but when I did, it was 2+ packs a day, various brands, full flavor and sometimes with the filter broken off. Regular or menthol. Djarum Blacks were great too before they changed the paper and fucked them all up. Was smoking Marlboro black/reds when I quit, but Maverick reds, Sonomas, and USA Golds were cheap favorites, and smoked tons of Bugler, Gambler, and 4 Aces when I was broke and rolled my own. I was almost never seen without a lit cigarette. It's probably a real good thing I stopped. None of my friends quit though. 

Don't let anyone tell you it stunts your growth either, I basically chainsmoked from 16-25 and I'm 6'3". Had no intention to stop, but one morning I just woke up and had no desire to smoke. None at all. Gave my full pack to the guy at work who always bummed, and that was it. Wasn't going to force myself to smoke. I've heard just dropping it like that means you have serious cancer or something, but I'm not dead yet. Not gonna lie though, if I found out I was dying, I'd probably take it back up again because why the hell not?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 6, 2019)

With all the "OMG SMOKING IS BAD" shit out there has anyone ever run the numbers on how much you can smoke without being likely to suffer the ill effects? I mean 1 cig a day isn't going to kill you. What about 2? 3? There must be a magic number.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Sep 6, 2019)

Murmur said:


> With all the "OMG SMOKING IS BAD" shit out there has anyone ever run the numbers on how much you can smoke without being likely to suffer the ill effects? I mean 1 cig a day isn't going to kill you. What about 2? 3? There must be a magic number.



Someone once told me that after 100 cigarettes, you're basically in an inescapable Russian Roulette for emphysema and whatever else, even if you never touch another cig in your life. I feel like that's bullshit though, because that's less than a week for your average smoker.


----------



## LateNightComics (Sep 6, 2019)

Camel turkish tobacco or Newports.



TheGreatCitracett said:


> Someone once told me that after 100 cigarettes, you're basically in an inescapable Russian Roulette for emphysema and whatever else, even if you never touch another cig in your life. I feel like that's bullshit though, because that's less than a week for your average smoker.


I knew a guy who said smoking would give me lung cancer and die. A week later he died randomly of a heart attack.
Smoking SAVES.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 6, 2019)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Someone once told me that after 100 cigarettes, you're basically in an inescapable Russian Roulette for emphysema and whatever else, even if you never touch another cig in your life. I feel like that's bullshit though, because that's less than a week for your average smoker.


Reminds me of some ad I saw awhile ago that said "every cigarette takes an hour off your life!"or something. I remember a friend showed it to me to get me to quit and I pointed out that a lot of people I know would be dead if it was true.

Apparently it's actually 11 minutes and was basically a fun study of averages turned into a half-cocked anti-smoking campaign.


----------



## big ol' idiot (Sep 6, 2019)

Rolling is the way to go. Cheaper, lasts longer, easy for rolling joints, the tabacco is moist so your throat doesn't get totally fucked and overall the taste is way better. The only times I bought normal packs of cigs is when there was no rolling tabacco or it was cheaper (30 bucks for 200 cigs or 50 bucks for 5 rolling tabacco pouches is a no-brainer).
Also if you roll with a filter, you are 100% attracted to the same gender


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 6, 2019)

How can you prove that anyone who smoked and got lung cancer wouldn't have gotten lung cancer anyways without the cigarettes? Checkmate.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

big ol' idiot said:


> Also if you roll with a filter, you are 100% attracted to the same gender


That's... Old School!


----------



## User names must be unique (Sep 6, 2019)

Only ever bought packs of Drum rolling baccy or loose Cherry menthol floured baccy from the shop. Most of the time I'd buy whatever I could get from smugglers mostly Turner rolling tobacco or Lambert & Butler, though sometimes I'd end up with weird foreign shit I've never seen before. 

The people I'd always buy off have quit smuggling or moved away and bongstani tobacco taxes are absurd (800-900%) so I vape now.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 6, 2019)

I miss my unfiltered Luckies. Never found another smoke like them.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 6, 2019)

I only smoke roll-ups these days & my brand of choice is Cutters Choice or Golden Virginia if Cutters is not available. I hate filters, they're gay & I always use a cardboard roach.
After smoking for several decades, I made a piss poor attempt at giving up a few weeks ago but failed miserably when I got desperate & removed the ashtray from the car & made roll-ups out of the old butts. Grim, I know.

The first fag of the day is the best one for me, I always smoke after eating & while I can manage to go a couple of hours without smoking, when I'm drinking alcohol, I can almost chain-smoke them. 

Haven't smoked a straight cigarette for a few years, they just seem too dry after smoking rollies but I used to like American cigs. Marlboro Red & Lucky Strikes were my faves with Camels an option for a change of taste. They're just too expensive in the UK now, 20 Marlboro Red costs around £ 11.50, which is about $ 14.50. How much do these cost in the USA ?


----------



## Pargon (Sep 6, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> They're just too expensive in the UK now, 20 Marlboro Red costs around £ 11.50, which is about $ 14.50. How much do these cost in the USA ?


$7-$8 in Michigan. If I was still smoking and getting hit up for nearly $20 a pack it'd be torch-and-pitchfork time. I mention the state only because taxes make shit vary wildly here. When I was in Pennsylvania for business a few months back it was over $10 a pack there.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 6, 2019)

Pargon said:


> $7-$8 in Michigan. If I was still smoking and getting hit up for nearly $20 a pack it'd be torch-and-pitchfork time. I mention the state only because taxes make shit vary wildly here. When I was in Pennsylvania for business a few months back it was over $10 a pack there.


Christ, Americans get smokes cheap. It's like 15 dollars a pack where I am for the shitty stuff like LD or Pall Mall.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 6, 2019)

Pargon said:


> $7-$8 in Michigan. If I was still smoking and getting hit up for nearly $20 a pack it'd be torch-and-pitchfork time. I mention the state only because taxes make shit vary wildly here. When I was in Pennsylvania for business a few months back it was over $10 a pack there.



Cigs are heavily taxed here in the UK, which has had the result of creating a huge black market for imported smokes. The trouble is, there are a fair few fakes being sold among these, made in China I think & they taste disgusting. Our government are always pushing for people to give up smoking but the tax revenue on sales for them is vast. If they really wanted us all to stop, they'd make all fags taste like the fake ones.


----------



## Pargon (Sep 6, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Cigs are heavily taxed here in the UK, which has had the result of creating a huge black market for imported smokes. The trouble is, there are a fair few fakes being sold among these, made in China I think & they taste disgusting. Our government are always pushing for people to give up smoking but the tax revenue on sales for them is vast. If they really wanted us all to stop, they'd make all fags taste like the fake ones.


"Fake cigarettes" is a concept I'd expect to find in a Gibson novel, not Current Year.  Fuck, that's awful.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 6, 2019)

Pargon said:


> "Fake cigarettes" is a concept I'd expect to find in a Gibson novel, not Current Year.  Fuck, that's awful.



Fake, brand name alcohol is a bit of a problem here too. Usually vodka made by East European gangs.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Christ, Americans get smokes cheap. It's like 15 dollars a pack where I am for the shitty stuff like LD or Pall Mall.


It's at least 10+ dollars a pack for the cheap stuff here where I live, in my pocket of America.

Unimaginative, "Tax The Poor" state, but I digress. You must be Aussie/Kiwi, talking in Dollars.

Cigarettes might be $20 in CA or NY, Fuck if I know, I don't live there (Thank God.) It's bad enough, where I'm at.

They're much cheaper, in tobacco states like VA or NC.

EDIT: I pay about US $11.50 for a pack of Marlboro Light 100s, and about $13.80 for Camel Non filter.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 6, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> It's at least 10+ dollars a pack for the cheap stuff here where I live, in my pocket of America.
> 
> Unimaginative, "Tax The Poor" state, but I digress. You must be Aussie/Kiwi, talking in Dollars.
> 
> ...


Nah. I live in your hat. They even took away menthols and flavoured cigarillos. I was a princess and used to smoke menthols. Now I vape like a faggot. Fucking nanny states. You can get cheap cigrits on reserves, 10 bucks for a bag of 200 usually but they taste like piss.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Nah. I live in your hat. They even took away menthols and flavoured cigarillos. I was a princess and used to smoke those. Now I vape like a faggot. Fucking nanny states. You can get cheap cigrits on reserves, 10 bucks for a bag of 200 usually but they taste like piss.


You don't know where I'm at, and I don't know where you're at. And that's good. But I believe you. They're tryiing to outlaw vaping/menthol cigs where I'm at, now!


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 6, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> You don't know where I'm at, and I don't know where you're at. And that's good. But I believe you. They're tryiing to outlaw vaping/menthol cigs where I'm at, now!


Somewhere where we say sorry a lot and we burned down the White House once.

Their argument for banning them here is the tried and tested: FOR THE CHILDREN horse shit. According to some, menthols and flavoured things were made _just_ to get kids addicted to smoking as young as possible because... reasons?


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Sep 6, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I quit but smoked on and off for maybe a decade. Marlboro Lights, Camel Turkish Silvers or, when I was feeling really fancy and pretentious, Djarum Blacks.


And I looked upon you and I knew you were my nigga.  Speaking of, we have literally Obama to thank for Djarums getting banned.  Not the change I voted for asshole.



Fartwhistle said:


> EDIT: I pay about US $11.50 for a pack of Marlboro Light 100s, and about $13.80 for Camel Non filter.


 Jesus Christ. I pay $4.50 for Marlboro Light 100's so long as I buy three packs, $5.50 if single. What hellholes do you faggots live in?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 6, 2019)

RadicalCentrist said:


> And I looked upon you and I knew you were my nigga.  Speaking of, we have literally Obama to thank for Djarums getting banned.  Not the change I voted for asshole.
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. I pay $4.50 for Marlboro Light 100's so long as I buy three packs, $5.50 if single. What hellholes do you faggots live in?


Wanna mail me some? You can buy 9 packs of your packs for 1 pack here in Milkbagistan. Fuck.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Jesus Christ. I pay $4.50 for Marlboro Light 100's so long as I buy three packs, $5.50 if single. What hellholes do you faggots live in?



Not Kentucky/Ohio/West Virginia/Virgina/North Carolina, Obviously.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 6, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> I only smoke roll-ups these days & my brand of choice is Cutters Choice or Golden Virginia if Cutters is not available. I hate filters, they're gay & I always use a cardboard roach.
> After smoking for several decades, I made a piss poor attempt at giving up a few weeks ago but failed miserably when I got desperate & removed the ashtray from the car & made roll-ups out of the old butts. Grim, I know.
> 
> The first fag of the day is the best one for me, I always smoke after eating & while I can manage to go a couple of hours without smoking, when I'm drinking alcohol, I can almost chain-smoke them.
> ...



I knew a guy who knew a guy who worked in a packing factory and got huge bags of Cutters for next to nothing. When that ended I smoked Golden Virginia like a train. I was hopelessly hooked on rolling: not just the nicotine but all the associated rituals. Now I vape like a huge faggot.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 6, 2019)

> I like old Camels/Lucky Strikes.



Do you like MREs? Would you call instant coffee nice?



Murmur said:


> With all the "OMG SMOKING IS BAD" shit out there has anyone ever run the numbers on how much you can smoke without being likely to suffer the ill effects? I mean 1 cig a day isn't going to kill you. What about 2? 3? There must be a magic number.



It's three, it's the equivalent of living in a city where you are already breathing in tons of shit like particles of torn up asphalt, exhaust, tire particles and so on. It isn't just the risk of lung cancer but overall health.

I used to hand roll and when drunk as fuck in bars they sometimes came out a bit misshapen, the door men or (rarely) the police sometimes took issue with the form of my cigarettes when I stepped outside to smoke, but it was just tobacco.


----------



## Terminus Est (Sep 6, 2019)

I quit smoking. Used Champix


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 6, 2019)

I hand-roll my smokes from Drum, Captain Black Gold, Next or Canadian Classic with a Swan slim filter. I probably smoke 15 or so a day, although it's dropped off a lot since I stopped drinking and don't smoke as much weed. Hoping to quit by the end of next year, but I'll have to cut the pot out first because that shit amps the nicotine cravings up to 11.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 6, 2019)

Slowest way of dying. So it's useful in the end :^] 
I love Camel 99's and Winston's.
Also it's great with cawfee


----------



## Recoil (Sep 6, 2019)

I use a juul in private because vaping is gay and I'm a classless faggot. Also I don't want to smell like smoke or be unable to run.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 6, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I hand-roll my smokes from Drum, Captain Black Gold, Next or Canadian Classic with a Swan slim filter. I probably smoke 15 or so a day, although it's dropped off a lot since I stopped drinking and don't smoke as much weed. Hoping to quit by the end of next year, but I'll have to cut the pot out first because that shit amps the nicotine cravings up to 11.



Really ? I find the opposite when I smoke Skunk & seem to totally lose any nicotine cravings. In fact, when I've got weed, I usually don't smoke a straight roll-up all day long. Do you smoke mainly hash ? We rarely get solids round here these days but I do remember wanting to smoke more tobacco when we used to get Moroccan. I like Skunk but miss the variety, used to get some really potent Pollen Morrocan, Manali, Nepalese & oil. The oil was great as it didn't smell & you could smoke it in a pub. Back when we were still allowed to smoke in pubs, before the nanny state banned it.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Sep 6, 2019)

>people still smoke in fucking 2019


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 6, 2019)

$15 for a pack of cigs? Jesus... I'd hate to be in your neck of the woods. I'd be out rioting as well after a few days. I pay $7 for a pack of American Spirits which last around two days, and $10 for a pouch of Drum which lasts about a week. Shit keeps getting more pricy every year though.

Whoever brought up Djarum Blacks, I miss the fuck out of those. Shit tasted like Christmas. Those cigarillos they have out are ass and taste nothing like the actual cigarettes.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 6, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Really ? I find the opposite when I smoke Skunk & seem to totally lose any nicotine cravings. In fact, when I've got weed, I usually don't smoke a straight roll-up all day long. Do you smoke mainly hash ? We rarely get solids round here these days but I do remember wanting to smoke more tobacco when we used to get Moroccan. I like Skunk but miss the variety, used to get some really potent Pollen Morrocan, Manali, Nepalese & oil. The oil was great as it didn't smell & you could smoke it in a pub. Back when we were still allowed to smoke in pubs, before the nanny state banned it.


Nah, hash doesn't do it for me. I do enjoy oil, but I mostly just smoke high-test bud. Most people I know who smoke weed and cigarettes say that the weed kicks up the cravings so you're some kind of oddity.


----------



## Autocrat (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm 4 (*4*) days quit. 
For most of it, I was smoking _Wine Black & Mild - Wood Tip _and for the rest, I was smoking Newports. 
I've been slowly quitting for a while now. I'm probably going to stick with it at this point. I also own a Juul which makes me feel nauseous. 

There is very little joy to be had in that disgusting habit. It ages you. I have mild wrinkles on my forehead that I don't think I'd have if I weren't smoking 5 cigarillos a day. It's bad for your teeth. It's bad for your heart. It's bad all around.

Quit now. 



Niggernerd said:


> Slowest way of dying. So it's useful in the end :^]
> I love Camel 99's and Winston's.
> Also it's great with cawfee



The slowest way of dying is to try to be as healthy as possible


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 6, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I'm 4 (*4*) days quit.
> For most of it, I was smoking _Wine Black & Mild - Wood Tip _and for the rest, I was smoking Newports.
> I've been slowly quitting for a while now. I'm probably going to stick with it at this point. I also own a Juul which makes me feel nauseous.
> 
> ...


being healthy is mega homosexual


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 6, 2019)

Murmur said:


> With all the "OMG SMOKING IS BAD" shit out there has anyone ever run the numbers on how much you can smoke without being likely to suffer the ill effects? I mean 1 cig a day isn't going to kill you. What about 2? 3? There must be a magic number.



My understanding is that one cigar a week is pretty much safe for lung cancer, though not necessarily mouth.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm a Marlboro man myself, been smoking the lights for about 22 years.  From time to time I'll pick up a pack of Dunhills (either the blue pack or the fine cut). I shouldn't be smoking because of my heart, but I just can't quit.  I love smoking, it's one of the few things in life that is absolute pleasure for me.  The taste, the smell, that feeling when the smoke hits your lungs, it's just too damn enjoyable.  Used to smoke 2-2.5 packs a day but over that last two years I'm down to a pack a day.  That's probably as low as I will go.


----------



## millais (Sep 6, 2019)

A few weeks ago I found a box of about 10 Cuban cigars and a pack of Virginia Slims. The cigars had been stored outside of a humidor for many years, so I think they were much drier than they should ideally be. The cigarettes were alright; I think the filter is a good idea, allows one to smoke all the tobacco without burning one's fingers or throat. The cigars were pretty good, but there was something off about the last one I smoked in the rain; the tobacco got quite damp and it made me feel very nauseous and ill about 30 minutes after I finished it.


----------



## Eto (Sep 7, 2019)

I smoked for a few months, but that’s it. I’d either smoke either Marlboro Menthol or Newport. (yeah, yeah, white trash and whatnot) I’d sneak them off my mom and sister, sit outside, light one up, and think about life. Marlboro really did it for me, though, as it would just cast away the stress I was dealing with. Never got addicted, and don’t plan on it, because I’ll never breathe like a normal person due to a partially paralyzed diaphragm, a bad heart, and asthma. (dumb of me, but I was curious)


----------



## OjSimpsonFan21 (Sep 7, 2019)

I will have a cigarette or two (usually reds) when I'm out with people but don't smoke recreationally (my apartment doesn't like people smoking in it or even outside the building). I salivate a lot when I smoke so I need to spit like once every 30 seconds which isn't the most pleasant thing for those around me.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2019)

I have never smoked one single cigarette in my life but i love the smell of 2 hand smoke
i think it reminds me of going out to restaurants with family as a kid or something
i wish you could get it as a candle or something


----------



## Bessie (Sep 7, 2019)

{o}P II said:


> I have never smoked one single cigarette in my life but i love the smell of 2 hand smoke
> i think it reminds me of going out to restaurants with family as a kid or something
> i wish you could get it as a candle or something


Cougar'd, apparently.

I can't afford to keep up the habit right now. I miss smoking sections though. The smell of cigarettes reminds me of home.


Marco Fucko said:


> >people still smoke in fucking 2019
> View attachment 925496


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Do you like MREs? Would you call instant coffee nice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask StyxHexenHammer666. He's into 30 year old instant coffee.

Tobacco is hygroscopic. It lasts for a while it you let it dry out, but it's harsh if you light it up that way. Keep it moist, and it molds up.

I've smoked expired tobacco (both types.) I'd rather smoke the dried out variety.


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 7, 2019)

I make my own cigrits with pipe tobacco and tubes. I can't tell the difference between them and L&Ms. A big bag of pipe tobacco and three boxes of 200 tubes costs about $25. After a few of those, the $50 machine pays for itself.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm a Marlboro man myself









						West of Loathing OST - Main Theme
					

This track features old timey whistlin' of Chelsea Greenwood West of Loathing is a stick-figure RPG set in the Old West. It's like Skyrim in literally every ...




					youtu.be
				




(Not affiliated)


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

drtoboggan said:


> I can't tell the difference between them and L&Ms.


The Ligget and Myers tobacco co. finally sold out to Phillip Morris in 1999. Perhaps that's why.


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey, guise, can I be in your threat too?


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 7, 2019)

Paleololicon said:


> Hey, guise, can I be in your threat too?


Go back to the vaping thread.

Kidding. I don't mind vaping but I prefer actual cigrets.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 7, 2019)

Recon said:


> I use a juul in private because vaping is gay and I'm a classless faggot. Also I don't want to smell like smoke or be unable to run.



Can you tell me more about this Juul thing? And how does is pan out cost wise?


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Paleololicon said:


> Hey, guise, can I be in your threat too?


Vaping hipster faggots need to make their own threat.


----------



## Molester Stallone (Sep 7, 2019)

Used to smoke Marlboro reds or Camel wides. Switched to Marlboro menthol before quitting. Now I just enjoy a cigar a few times a week. Usually a medium Robusto of some sort.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Sep 7, 2019)

Phantom Cheese said:


> I quit smoking. Used Champix





Spoiler: Champix



I tried Champix a few years ago, seemed to work ok for about 3 months but I was gradually back on the cigs after work stress loaded up. GPs here are also starting to veer away from recommending Champix due to the high rates of depression it apparently causes.


Smokes are a very expensive hobby here where I live now, in the past two weeks they went up in price twice. For a pack of Peter Jackson Original 30s, you pay between $46 to $53 AUD. Cheap shit brand (Horizon or Pall Malls) you pay $22 to $26. A 15gram bag of rolly tobacco will set you back around $25 plus papers/filters. Shits gotten unreal.


----------



## Krimjob (Sep 7, 2019)

I go for John Silver myself, preferably. It's a Swedish brand, one of the better ones. Not entirely sure how to describe the taste compared to American ones, but I always felt it's like a mild cigar from my experience (strong taste, preferred by men and haven't met many women who can handle them). About $6.5 - $7-ish for a pack.

Marlboro is nice too though.

Only go for a few per day though, always less than half a pack. So not too worried about my health. Planning on quitting sometime next year.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 7, 2019)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Christ, Americans get smokes cheap. It's like 15 dollars a pack where I am for the shitty stuff like LD or Pall Mall.


Those of us who live in the southern border make a crossing to buy cigs for $20 per *carton*.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Those of us who live in the southern border make a crossing to buy cigs for $20 per *carton*.


It's all ground up leaves at the end of the day, folks! Your governments operate upon your misery.


----------



## murgatroid (Sep 7, 2019)

Newports only. It's menthol so you don't have to brush your teeth.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

murgatroid said:


> Newports only. It's menthol so you don't have to brush your teeth.


Mask shitty tobacco behind flavoring agents, and charge full price. Market it towards you-know-who.

Psst... You don't wanna be caught smoking those... WHITE people cigarettes... Do Ya?


----------



## Pitere pit (Sep 7, 2019)

I like to smoke rolled up cigarettes, I buy Virginia Flandria, or if there is something to celebrate, I would buy a pack of menthol Lucky's Strikes. 
Also I fancy some shisha sometimes, my favourite flavor is apple.


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hookah is nice, but you really need a group to properly enjoy it. It's the epitome of being a social smoker. Unfortunately my friends either don't smoke, or they don't like shisha and I'd feel like a weirdo firing up the hookah and puffing on it for an hour or more by myself. 

That said, my favorite flavor was always Fantasia's black martini. Ace of Spades is good as well.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 7, 2019)

Could  you smoke pipe tobacco in a glass one-hitter meant for weed?


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Could  you smoke pipe tobacco in a glass one-hitter meant for weed?


I don't know. Could _You?_


----------



## Akran (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucky strikes, i dont smoke alot anymore but if i come across em I'll pick up a pack and drink all night


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 7, 2019)

speaking more of smoking, when i was in  Thailand the packs would have image of dead peoples mutilated bodies and it was really fucked. kept one of the packs when i got back home and would freak people out by showing picture of a guy dying in a hospital bed with a bunch of tubs and shit whenever someone asked me for a smoke. few years later, my country did the same but went soft on the images.


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 7, 2019)

I still remember getting questioned by my boss at an old job back in the day for smoking a rollie. He comes out to the smoking area, sees me finishing rolling the cig and lighting it, gives me the suspicious eye and says "you're not smoking doobies back here, are ya?" I kinda chuckled, thought he was just joking around because who can't tell the difference between what tobacco smells like and what pot smells like? Nope, he was dead serious and about to write me up. Had to pull out the pouch of tobacco and show him it wasn't weed.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 7, 2019)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Christ, Americans get smokes cheap. It's like 15 dollars a pack where I am for the shitty stuff like LD or Pall Mall.


And that's if you don't have an Indian rez in driving distance where you can get smokes tax free.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Sep 7, 2019)

I mainly just smoke cigars on occasion. But if I'm feeling real ghetto bust out some Swisher Sweets cigarillos.


----------



## WASR96 (Sep 8, 2019)

Smoke marlboro reds but will sometimes smoke camel crushes too since some stores charge an arm and a leg for reds. Favorite cigarettes have to be lucky strike double clicks but I can rarely get them cuz USA. I regret not getting a carton of them when I passed through Germany a few years ago.


----------



## AssRock (Sep 8, 2019)

I apparently have zero taste, plus I smoke out of a pipe these days, so whatever is cheapest for me.  Cigarettes where I live are expensive af and it costs way less to spend $40 on a pouch that lasts well over a month, as opposed to $12 - 15 a week for the lowest end available.

Unless it's flavored, a cigarillo, or anything of the ilk, they all seem to taste the same too.  Kind of sucks, but hey, nicotine!


----------



## byuu (Sep 8, 2019)

I hand-roll American Spirit with slim filters.
If I want to treat myself I use their perique blend but I'm usually too cheap for it.
Drum is shit.

I also like Gitanes brunes cigarettes.


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Sep 8, 2019)

Camel crushes, I love how mentholy they are. Otherwise I just light up my hookah a few times a month at night.


----------



## .Woody (Sep 8, 2019)

Nat Sherman's. They always have this fancy little card hidden halfway between the little box.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Sep 8, 2019)

I used to smoke cigars, but now I dip... does that make me a fag?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 8, 2019)

Cowboy-killers at the moment.  Probably going to switch over to American Spirits because jesus fucking christ I'm sick of them.  Never had a cig be so goddamn stubborn about lighting, burning properly, all of it.  It's like Philip Morris just said "fuck it.  We know you'll buy these pieces of shit even if they explode in your face."


----------



## Surf and TERF (Sep 9, 2019)

My bro gave me a cigarette once and it tasted like pavement. 
Honestly, I already got cancer once so high risk habits like this seem re.tarded to me. 

Stop smoking you dumb cunts.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Sep 9, 2019)

camel wides because it hurts so good


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 9, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> Stop smoking you dumb cunts.



MAKE MEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 9, 2019)

timecop said:


> camel wides because it hurts so good


Wides are delicious. I smoke marb 27s myself. Wish I could go back and live in the 70s where you could still smoke everywhere(lewronggeneration)


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Sep 9, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> My bro gave me a cigarette once and it tasted like pavement.
> Honestly, I already got cancer once so high risk habits like this seem re.tarded to me.
> 
> Stop smoking you dumb cunts.



Eat a dick. 

I used to smoke Malboro reds.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 9, 2019)

I used to smoke a pack of Mevius Extra Lights. One stick per week.


----------



## dopedodo (Sep 9, 2019)

Luckies, or Ziganov for special occasions. Drum when rolling my own.


----------



## ricecake (Sep 9, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> And that's if you don't have an Indian rez in driving distance where you can get smokes tax free.


They started selling the bags of 100 loose cigarettes at the rez I drive through when I go to visit my folks. $10. I bought some kings for my brother's friend and the shorter ones were $9 for 100.

Ofc they burn horribly and are either too packed or too loose, but better that than ass raped on sin tax.  I don't mind the rez cigarettes in the normal cartons though. $22. Helps stretch those $13 packs of Camel.

When I went to Russia I smoked Pall Malls but bc I am a lady they automatically sold me these skinny Pall Malls I had never seen before, like the Malibu ones old ladies smoke. Those skinny PM were the best fucking cigarettes.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Sep 10, 2019)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Eat a dick.



Die then.


----------



## Giant Kozaky (Sep 11, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> My bro gave me a cigarette once and it tasted like pavement.
> Honestly, I already got cancer once so high risk habits like this seem re.tarded to me.
> 
> Stop smoking you dumb cunts.


Brought my first pack today since getting leukaemia at the start of the year, plan on going back to just bud after this but worst case i can quit cold turkey again when i go back into hospital in a few weeks. $30 for a 20 pack makes quitting easy


----------



## Chicchaiossan (Sep 11, 2019)

I'll smoke just about any cigarette, but my favorites are Marlboro reds and Camel filters.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 11, 2019)

I miss American Spirit Yellows sometimes. Switched to the vape and my lungs feel better, but I think it's made me significantly more addicted to nicotine.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 12, 2019)

I smoke home made cigarettes made with cheap shitty tobacco. I started when I was like 17 and now I’m on the fast track to walkingcorpseville.

My lungs are a fuck.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 14, 2019)

WASR96 said:


> Favorite cigarettes have to be lucky strike double clicks but I can rarely get them cuz USA.


Oh, I see what those are.

Tell you what, ordinary Luckies (if you can find 'em fresh) are a fine smoke. Company ownership of the brand in the US has moved around a lot, but they taste like I remember from when I turned 18.



Angry Shoes said:


> I miss American Spirit Yellows sometimes. Switched to the vape and my lungs feel better, but I think it's made me significantly more addicted to nicotine.



That's quite possible. I've smoked AS, and they seem to be less about the nicotine draw, than the flavor.


----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 14, 2019)

I smoke cigarettes on occasion, but I mostly just stick with pipe tobacco. It's way cheaper, just not the same in terms of effect. 

I also prefer unfiltered cigarettes, filters make hits weak. Rolling my own cigs from basic bitch pipe tobacco is cheap too, just time consuming. It does have the upside of not inhaling an additional 9000 chemicals like pre-packed cigarettes.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 15, 2019)

Nick Gars said:


> I smoke cigarettes on occasion, but I mostly just stick with pipe tobacco. It's way cheaper, just not the same in terms of effect.
> 
> I also prefer unfiltered cigarettes, filters make hits weak. Rolling my own cigs from basic bitch pipe tobacco is cheap too, just time consuming. It does have the upside of not inhaling an additional 9000 chemicals like pre-packed cigarettes.


Dude. Pipe tobacco is so addled with flavoring agents, it ain't even funny.

I smoked a pipe for a while, back in the 80s. Call me a proto hipster or something; I don't care. Grocery store wise, there was "Captain Black," "Borkum Riff," "Prince Albert," "Sir Walter Raleigh," And "Apple."

The only one out of that gaggle that I'm convinced was unadulterated tobacco, was Prince Albert.

And then there were 80s smoke shops, which focused upon cigars, pipe tobacco, Balkan Sobranie/Dunhill type cigarettes, Indonesian clove, Indian Bidis and shit.

The pipe tobacco those shops sold... Aside from the British/Virginia blends... Wow! Adulterated to hell and back.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 15, 2019)

I like swisher sweets, you get 2 for 99 cents and they have artificial fruit flavors I like. Been trying to quit for a while now but it’s hard.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 15, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> I like swisher sweets, you get 2 for 99 cents and they have artificial fruit flavors I like. Been trying to quit for a while now but it’s hard.


Have you tried emptying out their contents, and re-packing them with cannabis? I've heard that some people do this.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 15, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Have you tried emptying out their contents, and packing them with cannabis? I've heard that some people do this.



I’ve done it a few times, a lot of people buy them for that reason. They’ll either take all of the tobacco out or mix it with kief.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 15, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> I’ve done it a few times, a lot of people buy them for that reason. They’ll either take all of the tobacco out or mix it with kief.


You're not an American cannabis enthusiast, obviously.


----------



## murgatroid (Sep 15, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Mask shitty tobacco behind flavoring agents, and charge full price. Market it towards you-know-who.
> 
> Psst... You don't wanna be caught smoking those... WHITE people cigarettes... Do Ya?


Don't forget the upside down NIKE check logo to capture their attention.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 15, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> You're not an American cannabis enthusiast, obviously.


Can’t say that I am tbh.


----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 16, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Dude. Pipe tobacco is so addled with flavoring agents, it ain't even funny.


Not the kind I get. (Gambler). It's not actually pipe tobacco, it's cigarette tobacco labeled as "pipe tobacco". I get where you're coming from though, flavored tobacco makes me sick after a couple bowls. Flavored is nice every once in a blue moon, but I can't smoke that all day without getting sick like I can with cigarette tobacco. Plus a 1 lbs bag of Gambler is $7 here, compared to $6-$7 for a pack of stogies. Much rather pay the $7 for a month of tobacco vs $35-$60 (depending on brand of course) for a month worth of pre-packed cigs.



Not related to this quote-
Also Pall Malls taste like shit, but if you're broke and need cigs, pick up a pack. You'll get 40 cigs worth out of a pack of 20, they fucking burn forever. Newports are the exact opposite, they're expensive as fuck, and you can smoke a whole one in about a minute because they're packed so loosely.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 16, 2019)

I smoke crack and weed. Good for the soul.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)

Nick Gars said:


> Also Pall Malls taste like shit, but if you're broke and need cigs, pick up a pack. You'll get 40 cigs worth out of a pack of 20, they fucking burn forever.


Are unfiltered Pall Malls still a thing? Haven't seen them in an age. Don't remember them tasting that bad.

Also, Chesterfield and Phillip Morris. Those brands are long gone.

If you're broke, buy some Bugler. It's not bad. Drum, if you prefer a more Euro flavor, but it's an American company/blender making it now.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 17, 2019)

Not really a fan of cigarettes, but a couple of times a week I treat myself to a cigar. I like the way they smell.  I might switch to a pipe someday--the thought of sitting on the porch on a rainy afternoon with a book and a pipe sounds really nice.

Thankfully, I'm not addicted or anything. Pringles will kill me before tar does.


----------



## Bibendum (Sep 17, 2019)

We currently order whole leaf tobacco, prepare it at home and roll our own. IMO it's cheaper and tastier than other readily available RYO options. The current blend we've been smoking is a mix of Sweet Brightleaf Virginia Flue Cured, Samsun Turkish Oriental, and Latakia Fire Cured Oriental in an approximate 5:3:2 ratio. Occasionally we'll throw in some Saint James Perique too. I enjoy experimenting with different leaves and blends, but you have to be willing to put in the effort of manually trimming and de-stemming the leaves, grinding perhaps several pounds of tobacco at a time, casing and flavoring it, and having a bunch of large mason jars laying about your house. If you fuck with Perique, you'll have to immediately unpack the wet leaves and endure the sickening, shit-like aroma until they dry. While I do think all this is generally worth the effort, there are times I just want a Newport 100. I enjoy cloves more than anything though, and I'm looking into trying to make my own -- for now, I just buy Djarum Blacks or Djarum Vanillas on the rare occasion that I can find them. However, I'm determined to cut down on my smoking to maybe 2x/day; it's difficult because I'm always around a heavier smoker, but we're both resolved to drastically limit our intake in the near future. I'll vape a bit for a substitute, but luckily I don't seem to have a strong dependance on nicotine.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 18, 2019)

Bibendum said:


> We currently order whole leaf tobacco, prepare it at home and roll our own. IMO it's cheaper and tastier than other readily available RYO options. The current blend we've been smoking is a mix of Sweet Brightleaf Virginia Flue Cured, Samsun Turkish Oriental, and Latakia Fire Cured Oriental in an approximate 5:3:2 ratio. Occasionally we'll throw in some Saint James Perique too. I enjoy experimenting with different leaves and blends, but you have to be willing to put in the effort of manually trimming and de-stemming the leaves, grinding perhaps several pounds of tobacco at a time, casing and flavoring it, and having a bunch of large mason jars laying about your house. If you fuck with Perique, you'll have to immediately unpack the wet leaves and endure the sickening, shit-like aroma until they dry. While I do think all this is generally worth the effort, there are times I just want a Newport 100. I enjoy cloves more than anything though, and I'm looking into trying to make my own -- for now, I just buy Djarum Blacks or Djarum Vanillas on the rare occasion that I can find them. However, I'm determined to cut down on my smoking to maybe 2x/day; it's difficult because I'm always around a heavier smoker, but we're both resolved to drastically limit our intake in the near future. I'll vape a bit for a substitute, but luckily I don't seem to have a strong dependance on nicotine.



wholeleaftobacco.com

Damn, you're hardcore.

Ever considered super hot chili peppers instead? If you're seeking a sort of mental effect/rush to propel your day, capsaicin literally tells your affected body parts that they're burning, and numbs them/produces endorphins. And perhaps, even adrenaline. Though, (Citation needed.)

I rely upon capsaicin as a day-to-day, "Get up off your ass and face life" sort of stimulant more than anything else I consume... caffeine, nicotine, THC. I'm one of those people who need a jolt up the ass to get the day going. Habanero scrambled eggs and black coffee.

But, this is cigarette thread. Not Habanero Eggs thread. Lucky Strikes!


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 18, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I quit but smoked on and off for maybe a decade. Marlboro Lights, Camel Turkish Silvers or, *when I was feeling really fancy and pretentious, Djarum Blacks.*


Both my parents smoked and I've always hated the smell of it, but at my high school we had a power walking PE class where we'd just walk around town, the emo and goth girls would smoke those at the back of the group and I loved the smell of those. My parents smoked Marlboro and in the 90s they had those points you'd cut off the pack and use to buy shit out of a catalog and we got a lot of stuff from them, sleeping bags, radio, flashlight, pocket knifes etc.


----------



## Bibendum (Sep 18, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> wholeleaftobacco.com
> 
> Damn, you're hardcore.
> 
> Ever considered super hot chili peppers instead? If you're seeking a sort of mental effect/rush to propel your day, capsaicin literally tells your affected body parts that they're burning, and numbs them/produces endorphins. And perhaps, even adrenaline. Though, (Citation needed.)



Yep, that's the source -- they're pretty reasonable for everything but the Perique, which we're considering trying to source from elsewhere. Re-reading my post now, I'm actually pretty embarrassed by how pretentious it sounds, but I guess I got excited to tobacco sperg. I enjoy hot peppers, but I've never really considered using capsaicin to that effect -- that's a really interesting idea, I think I might find it beneficial too.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 18, 2019)

Go to cigarette counter, ask for American Spirit Perique

"I don't know what that is"

"just give me Marlboro Reds"


----------



## Beluga (Sep 19, 2019)

I roll my own with Golden Virginia Green tobacco. I love humid tobacco, when it's too dry it fucks my throat up pretty badly and very, very quickly. I started smoking with Lucky Strike Red (great cigarettes but so fucking heavy) before switching to Chesterfield Blue. Where I live everybody used to smoke Winston Blue cause they were cheap but I could never smoke more than 2, they taste foul to me.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry for bumping this thread and if it might not be the right place to mention this, but raising the smoking age to 21 is ridiculous and lolcow Styx think it's stupid as well.





The comments dropped by various Youtubers was priceless to save for posterity.



> Mary Doe
> You can have an abortion at 14, join the military at 18, but can’t smoke a cigarette?  Good grief.





> JewnBug Shekelstein
> Lol raise the smoking age to 21 and lower the voting age to 16. Makes perfect sense





> NorCal OntheRight
> They wanna lower age of sexual content, gender transition and voting rights yet want to raise the age to purchase smokes...


----------



## Warren Wilhelm (Feb 16, 2021)

lol did the cancer get you all?

Camels - Turkish Royals specifically - are rich in taste & aroma. As your life falls to shit, they make for good company. It's a shame they're tough to get where I am. I've also been lucky enough to have enjoyed some Cuban cigarettes in the past, which they roll with leftover scraps of cigar tobacco from whichever factories - Romeo y Julieta, Partagas, etc; Very heavy & very delicious. There's no better way to commit suicide.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Warren Wilhelm said:


> lol did the cancer get you all?
> 
> Camels - Turkish Royals specifically - are rich in taste & aroma. As your life falls to shit, they make for good company. It's a shame they're tough to get where I am. I've also been lucky enough to have enjoyed some Cuban cigarettes in the past, which they roll with leftover scraps of cigar tobacco from whichever factories - Romeo y Julieta, Partagas, etc; Very heavy & very delicious. There's no better way to commit suicide.


Not yet, no.  Working on quitting.


----------



## Warren Wilhelm (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Not yet, no.  Working on quitting.


That's good, I guess. Personally, I find them to be my only comfort while I work. I keep telling myself that I'll quit - either outright or by reducing over time - once I get other work; But that could just be a cope. It's a shame they're so good for something so deadly.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Not yet, no.  Working on quitting.


Been about 18 months for me, did the patches and then moved to the vape. I still want one but that's my fault for smoking for 20 years.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 16, 2021)

Long history with tobacco products here. When I was younger, edgier, and watched too many classic movies, I frequently smoked a pipe, cigars (going abroad always meant a box or two of coronas,) and on a few occasions even snuff. As for the latter, NEVER try that if you have an addictive personality. 

Gave up for years, slowly got roped in by a coworker in my latest job. Blasting through a pack every 3 or 4 days right now, alongside vaping on rather weak strength liquid every waking hour. 

I want to quit, but I don't. I can afford it, it doesn't seem to affect my performance in the gym or bedroom, and it's enjoyable as fuck. I reckon I'll quote once I move abroad later this year, but I know that's probably bullshit. Living in a country where the smokes are quite literally 10% of what I pay in Bongland may very well be the death of me.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Feb 16, 2021)

I've been smoking over 25 years, so I don't think I will ever quit.  I love smoking.  The taste, the smell, the feeling in your lungs when you inhale.  Cigarettes are pure pleasure for me.  There's nothing else that even comes close to it.  I have absolutely no desire to ever give it up, which I know is stupid, but I'm just being honest.  It's my weakness.   Shame they are so bad for you.  Plus I think a man smoking a cigarette is sexy as hell.  Sharing one cig after sex is the best thing ever.

I also enjoy cigars, usually a few a week.  I keep my humidor stocked with medium to full bodied cigars.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve tried to quit probably about fifty times since I started smoking about fifteen years ago. Longest I’ve gone was about two weeks. I’m just resigned to the fact I enjoy it too much to actually truly want to quit. I’m also very much a social smoker, even just talking on the phone I start chain smoking. Something about having a cig smoking it’s life away between your fingers while you’re having a conversation just feels right. Can’t forget the ritual of having a cig when you wake up and having one before you go to bed; and the cliches are true, they’re amazing after sex.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

I tend to be more of a stress smoker and while the need for nicotine is there (and I turn into a real fuckin' bitch when I deprive myself of it) it's about 90 percent habit and ritual.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 17, 2021)

Y'all cavebeasts need to start smoking on our writhing righteous black dicks instead!!!

*Gave up years ago. Still have the urge occasionally if I smell cigarette smoke but not enough to buy a packet of cigarettes. They are around $35 AUD a packet here so pricing does affect the urge.*


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 17, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Y'all cavebeasts need to start smoking on our writhing nlack dicks instead!!!
> 
> *Gave up years ago. Still have the urge occasionally if I smell cigarette smoke but not enough to buy a packet of cigarettes. They are around $35 AUD a packet here so pricing does affect the urge.*


Jesus, that works out at almost 20 GBP per pack. I've known about the price-gouging with smokes in Australia for years now, but did those huge price hikes actually see a lot of people quitting? I mean, they're expensive in the UK, but not THAT expensive.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 17, 2021)

english_nigger said:


> Jesus, that works out at almost 20 GBP per pack. I've known about the price-gouging with smokes in Australia for years now, but did those huge price hikes actually see a lot of people quitting? I mean, they're expensive in the UK, but not THAT expensive.


I'm not sure about the stats, it's deffo less prevalent. People make rollies instead of buying benson and hedges. There's also a huge market in illegal tobacco, aka: 'chop chop'.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 17, 2021)

Begemot said:


> I'm not sure about the stats, it's deffo less prevalent. People make rollies instead of buying benson and hedges. There's also a huge market in illegal tobacco, aka: 'chop chop'.


Thought so, aye. To be honest I'd rather buy pre-rolled than make my own. Rollies just don't hit the spot the same way, and I've always felt if you're buying loose tobacco, you're essentially in total serfdom to your addiction, to the point where you'd lower the pleasure of the experience just to keep it going. Idk if that makes sense.

People in the UK either do fag runs to Europe (when that was possible,) or buy contraband burns from the Romanian/Paki/Coon shops.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 17, 2021)

english_nigger said:


> Thought so, aye. To be honest I'd rather buy pre-rolled than make my own. Rollies just don't hit the spot the same way, and I've always felt if you're buying loose tobacco, you're essentially in total serfdom to your addiction, to the point where you'd lower the pleasure of the experience just to keep it going. Idk if that makes sense.
> 
> People in the UK either do fag runs to Europe (when that was possible,) or buy contraband burns from the Romanian/Paki/Coon shops.


Yeah, rollies always look a bit feral, even if you have a specific rollup machine. Do they still sell silk cut in the U.K, lad? I remember those were John Constantine's favourite from Hellblazer.


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 4, 2022)

I started smoking when I was about 16. I smoke half a pack a day, I love how much they relax me and how much they make me happy, I hate that they are so goddamn bad for you. I also love men who smoke, god FUCK are they sexy and then sharing a nice cigarette after sex, mmmm.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Aug 4, 2022)

Couple of people have mentioned how good a smoke is after sex. That's true - it's amazing. Ever had a cigarette after a heavy lifting session though? Utter bliss. 

Still smoking and vaping. The girl I'm seeing right now knows I smoke, but doesn't like the smell. So whenever she comes over I'll spray the house and abstain for 3 - 6 hours. Doesn't particularly bother me.

But man, that first cig after she leaves is heavenly.


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 17, 2022)

I smoked while rubbing one out once.
Still one of the best feelings I've had ever.


----------



## Tips (Aug 17, 2022)

Nothing beats the smell of humid summer air and nicotine - reminds me of grandpa


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 17, 2022)

Cigarettes are bad for you and you should all very ashamed.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 18, 2022)

i quit last year. its crazy how much easier it is to breath and how everything taste so much better.


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Aug 18, 2022)

Camel unfiltered forever. Perfect taste


----------

